# Pls help me connecting my Sony Handycam to my TV Tuner Card...



## vickymustdie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Digitians.

I'm back with new problem.

I've a Sony Handycam (DCR-HC28E), which i want to connect with my Mercury TV Card installed in my Desktop PC.

Pls refer the below given images for your reference.

*www.vickynimbalkar.com/post/img1.jpg

The Handycam comes with the AUDIO VIDEO cable with 3 pins, which i connect to my television and can see the Recording video very well.

=================================================================

*www.vickynimbalkar.com/post/img3.jpg

But my TV Card have only 1 pin to insert (yellow one), which when i connect to handycam, i can see and record the video, but no audio.

=================================================================

*www.vickynimbalkar.com/post/img2.jpg

I also have inbuilt Sound, whether that will help me?

=================================================================
Pls help me to connect the Handycam to TV Tuner card.


Any help will be appreciable.


----------



## hemantpl (Jul 3, 2009)

you have to get A/V to stereo converter cable to convert output from two of the handy cams audio cables into one stereo 3.5 mm pin to connect it to your tv tunner audio input, handy cam cables you mentioned are as follows yellow- Video, red+white - audio, one for left and other for right audio output, you can get  readymade cable or can get it made at electronic store, just take your handy cam cable with you and ask them for you requirement


----------



## Xmen360 (Jul 3, 2009)

Dont you have a firewire card?? It would be very easy to transfer the video to ur pc via firewire and that too you will get high quality DV ( i hope ur handycam is a DV camcorder) Otherwise follow hemantpl's suggestion.

The cable which needs to be constructed should have 2 &quot;female&quot; RCA connnectors (which will accept the red+white on the cam cable) on one end and 1 stereo jack (3.5 mm) on the other.


----------



## vickymustdie (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks hemantpl for your reply....

But I still have one query...
* You said : 
you have to get A/V to stereo converter cable to convert output from two of the handy cams audio cables into one stereo 3.5 mm pin to connect it to your tv tunner audio input*

But there is no Audio input in my TV Tuner card (except S Audio in), as you can see in the image.

Then how can i do that?

======================================================

Thanks to you too Xmen360 for replying...

*You said : It would be very easy to transfer the video to ur pc via firewire and that too you will get high quality DV*

I got handycam which records video in small BETA tapes. Will that work here?



Pls suggest the solution....


----------



## pimpom (Jul 6, 2009)

vickymustdie said:


> *You said : It would be very easy to transfer the video to ur pc via firewire and that too you will get high quality DV*


That's right. One big advantage of transfering video via Firewire is that you can save it in AVI format which is uncompressed and also does not go through a digital-analog conversion process. These two factors ensure that there is no loss of quality.

However, be aware that AVI files can be very big. 5 minutes of video will take up about 1GB. You can capture the video with Windows Movie Maker. If you don't mind a slight loss of quality, you can save a lot of hard disk space by capturing the video in other formats such as mpeg, wmv, etc.



> I got handycam which records video in small BETA tapes. Will that work here?
> Pls suggest the solution....


It depends on whether your camera has Firewire output. For a camera from that generation, I wouldn't think so. Sony Beta format was discontinued long before even VHS because of commercial failure.


----------



## hemantpl (Jul 8, 2009)

vickymustdie said:


> Thanks hemantpl for your reply....
> 
> But I still have one query...
> * You said :
> ...



There is no such port as S-audio-in the port you mentioned is the audio-in port (the blue one), so just connect the cable to that port


----------

